# Tuning Bowtech Admiral



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

I've got cam lean with mine too, nothing you can do about that. I can't get it to shoot a bullet through paper, but it hits where I aim. I pulled my hair out trying to get it to shoot a bullet but gave up. I walk back tuned it at 10, 20, and 40 yards to get a perfect vertical line. I am amazed at how good that bow shoots every time I pull it out of semi-retirement.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

If my memory serves me that bow does NOT have a split yoke so there is NOTHING you can do about lean.

The center shot should be about 15/16th from the riser to the middle of the arrow shaft with the rest up all the way.
If you are shooting the correct spine, you should easily get bullet holes from BARE SHAFTs at 6, 12 and 18 feet.

My Equalizer (Bowtech 2008) does not have a split buss cable but after I set the second, third and fourth axis and paper tuned it using a bare shaft then walk back tuned to 40 this think shoots on a rail ! No more blaming the bow when I miss.

Using 60 pounds draw and shooting the Gold Tip XT Hunter 3555's I found they are what this bow wants. Shooting the exact weight and spine of Easton Lightspeeds would never bullet hole.

On Target software does a GREAT job telling you where you are. Evaluating both arrows showed the 3555 a perfect match but the Lightspeeds a bit weak spine.

Both arrows are rated .500 spine but the 3555's are actually .480
It takes some work but it's worth it.

Hope that helps

Bill


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds like mismatched limb stiffness mine has hardly no lean and the cable is roughly 1/8 inch from the cam at full draw but my Ata is 1/8 inch short


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a martin firecat like that once and it shot great till i actually looked at the cams at full draw scared me. The only thing you can do is shoot it like it is, swap limbs top to bottom if you can, twisting or untwisting the string and or cables wont get you where you need to. How much is the cam leaning? My firecat eventually got so bad it was cutting the serving, that was about the time i notice my limbs cracked. Most bows i have found today lean some.


----------

